# Backporch Coffee Roasters



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Small, independent coffee roaster in Bend, OR. Roasting done on a Diedrich IR-12 roaster in small batches. The featured espresso is the Backporch Blend, a well balanced, medium roasted espresso pulled on a semi-automatic marzocco linea. We also feature a daily single origin espresso option. All coffee is french pressed, and a different origin is rotated every hour. The hours are Monday-Saturday 6:30-6:00. Closed Sunday.

More...


----------

